# Advice for hunting the timber



## coyote

Looking for advice on setups for coyotes in timber. How far will they generally swing to get downwind in timber/brush/cattail swamps ? I have no issues calling coyotes to fields in low light or moon lit conditions, but here in Wisconsin they don't like open areas in daylight. I assume you still hunt them in a crosswind. Call volume ? Distance between sets? Also will they be less likely to circle using coyote vocals instead of distress ? Set up with a small opening upwind or downwind ? I sometimes hunt and struggle in the central part of Wisconsin, I think because it is oak scrub brush and completely flat with no contour to the land(lots of wolves there). Thanks


----------



## Boxerboxer

I'm interested in the response as I have an IL property to hunt in similar conditions, albeit hillier terrain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Welcome to predator talk coyote... Sorry I can't help you I am in the desert. I imagine you don't need to use a lot of volume when hunting thick stuff but then if it's really thick the sound won't travel far. Always play the wind, they smell you and it's game over.I am not good at using coyote vocalizations and distress sounds don't seem to be cutting it as of lately. I've hunted Bong recreation area before but not for coyote. Good luck on your hunt. I am sure someone will chime in and give you some tips.


----------



## coyote

@ azpredatorhunter, thanks. I was thinking the volume would be inhibited by dense cover as well.


----------



## youngdon

There are no set rules for coyote behavior as I am sure you know,but a coyote will travel quite a way if it see's, smells, hears, or senses something isn't right. In addition I also think it depends on how long since it's last meal. Many times in thick cover I've found, from seeing tracks after the encounter, that the coyote will start to circle long before you see him coming. Try to set up where you have a good sight line all around. Remember also that sound will carry a long way over snow or water.


----------



## prairiewolf

I hunt the National Forest a lot. Always try and have an opening straight downwind. A lot of times they wont go into the opening and start to come in following the edge, thats if they are within 100 yds. But I have seen them start circling in the trees at 200 yds and further.


----------



## Larry

Being from Iowa I think we have pretty much the same terrain. First off I would call the edges one day and then let it rest for a few days. Often the yotes that were hunting water voles, squirrels and mice will lay up up next to a log or cattail clump. Call about 75 yards from the edges and when you do look about 15 yards or so into the timber. THis will be their travel path when they try to get downwind.

Now if you call timber be aware, coyotes do not use the wind that much as often their isn't any in hardwood forest at ground level. . They will hear the sound and come straight at you. At the last 50 to 60 yards they may go left or right and find a perch and look around. The best way to ensure they don't get to the perch is set up along a well used deer trail. Just as in the open they will take the path of least resistance.

Coyotes in timber are easier to call then those in the open IMHO. Perhaps its because their are more their then in the open? Oh no I let out my secret to calling in the Midwest! hahaha

As for loudness of calling in timber itself. I am a loud caller, I call as loud as I can without echo even in timber. I however do not spare the electricity or my hot air when calling in the timber with vocalizations. The real yotes don't and I feel I should not either.

Good luck.....

Larry


----------



## youngdon

Hey ! Just like peoples......!


----------



## coyote

Thanks for the info so far guys. @ the duck master, I believe that calling them in the timber is going to be the ticket here in Wisconsin but I just need to figure out a few details to up the odds. Now your comment of not so loud to get an echo, is odd to me because I have noticed a few years already that I like to use kitten distress with an echo, seems to cut the wind well and have been successful doing so. When you hunt with a partner in the timber, how are you setting up e-caller, and 2 hunters in relation to the wind and distances apart ?


----------



## Larry

coyote said:


> Thanks for the info so far guys. @ the duck master, I believe that calling them in the timber is going to be the ticket here in Wisconsin but I just need to figure out a few details to up the odds. Now your comment of not so loud to get an echo, is odd to me because I have noticed a few years already that I like to use kitten distress with an echo, seems to cut the wind well and have been successful doing so. When you hunt with a partner in the timber, how are you setting up e-caller, and 2 hunters in relation to the wind and distances apart ?


If it works the use it. I am just saying if you want to be consistent in hardwood timber, IE: call in 1 out of 3 stands vs 1 out of 10; I would keep the echos low on animals distress (except pup distress and adult distress) Nothing worse then hitting a pileated woodpecker button and have the clucking sounds run into the distress cries on the

BTW...Pileated woodpecker is my preferred sound for coyotes in timber and cottontail or vole sounds for fox and cats. The latter are better done with mouth calls in a semi closed hand.

Try to hunt ridges with the caller higher then the gunners.

As for one hunter, I would place them on trails about 75 yards in front of me about 10 yards off the trail. Shotgun is all you'll need as in my experience coyotes in timbers are hard chargers on distress and trotters on mating calls. Again I doubt you'll have much wind to worry about once you get in.

For more then one hunter try to find intersecting trails. This should not be hard as your state rivals Iowa in deer herds. Again place them on each about 75 yards in front of the caller if possible.

The name of the game for timber is reaction time. I cannot say enough on how most coyotes will come in hard.

I place the caller at my side.

Hope this helps...

Larry


----------



## kiyote

always a good idea to try and have a view downwind but I have found that when in heavy cover they tend to often come right in close. I would use a scatter gun


----------



## coyote

@the duck master, correct me if I am wrong here but I assume you are getting shooters 75 yards upwind of the e-caller to intercept/ see yotes before they decide to circle downwind ? This could very much be my issue of failure then because I have been putting e-caller 30 yards upwind of shooters and yotes might be getting near the caller without us spotting them then circling to blow the setup. Thanks


----------



## Larry

I can't say enough as you will discover...once you get 10 to 20 yards in from the fringe there is little to no wind even in 25 -40 MPH winds outside.

Also as you'll find if you hunt timber in high winds, you can turn up the volume as echos seem to disappear.

Of all the hardwood yotes and foxes I have ever called, their is no circling. Once they are on a trail they stay on it. That's the importance of finding a trail for which you are higher then the shooters.

To be honest I love hunting ravined hardwoods more from the inside then outside. Unlike other coyote calling it puts me in control for a change. Their is no sneaking around for the coyotes or fox as Mom nature puts them on a trail, As the caller I am high and I can see below me, in many directions. If there's snow its get even better. I and my shooters can get away with more movement, which makes it ideal for kids and new hunters. I know predators like their trails so I can set up and guide them to me the caller right past the shooter, Often shots are 15 to 30 yards. When I back new hunters and others off the trail 10 to 15 yards next to a tree or fallen log and with a semi auto shotgun and BBB steel or 4 buck they have a great chance.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## coyote

@the duck master, I thank you much for the info and intend on putting the info you have given me to good use. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Larry

No problem I wish you luck. Hey I thought of you just a few minutes ago when I took the Suburban in for an oil change. The young man that is the manager wants to call timber also. I said give me a call and Ill show you the ropes. Wish I was closer to you...Id take you both out.

Larry


----------



## Boxerboxer

TheDuckMaster said:


> No problem I wish you luck. Hey I thought of you just a few minutes ago when I took the Suburban in for an oil change. The young man that is the manager wants to call timber also. I said give me a call and Ill show you the ropes. Wish I was closer to you...Id take you both out.
> 
> Larry


I know the offer wasn't made directly at me, but I'm about an hour and a half away (if you're in cedar falls still per your profile) and would love to tag along sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

I'm in Cedar Rapids...where you from?


----------



## Boxerboxer

TheDuckMaster said:


> I'm in Cedar Rapids...where you from?


Just outside the quad cities, Illinois side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote

@the duck master, thought you might like to know, tried some of your advice with some success. Just before dark tonight I setup just in cover near multiple ravines coming up to meet an atv trail and a small field corner on top of a ridge. Saw a yote come out of cover on atv trail but got antsy at 85 yards. Took the shot through a few sticks and only got a few specks of blood. Not sure if it glanced off sticks or broke up bullet in flight.Turns out it was a pair of yotes hauling out of there. Then walking out had apparently called up another pair that walked over my boot prints from walking in to set up. Should have took shotgun in to that setup but it would not have helped any on the dog I hit.Spot was loaded with tracks like deer trails going in and out of those ravines. That was the slowest I have ever seen a coyote come into a call though, not sure if volume was to high ?


----------



## Larry

I am happy you had success. Anytime you call a coyote in its a success story. You should be very happy with yourself.

Be aware that if you have allot of tracks that does not mean you have allot of coyotes. Especially this time of the year. I say that as you may be close to a denning site or the territory has been established. The only way to tell is read the tracks, or shoot a few and see if the sign disapears.

The one that came in behind you may of been a sattelite yong male. They hang around for some time especially if the female is in pre estrus. Not Heat just swelled and dripping a little, I would go back in a few days and pick out a good ambush trail. Better yet get a friend to go along. Satellite yotes are easy pickings.

Coyotes do what coyotes want regarding how they attack a call. I should of said about 75% of the time they are hard charges in The only thing you can be certain of in timber is they will use the path of least resistance.

Pat yourself on the back...well done!

Larry


----------



## coyote

@theduckmaster, the coyote that swung around me had another one with it, so I was thinking I may have been right on the edge of the territory of both sets of paired up yotes. Might head back in there tonight.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

coyote said:


> Might head back in there tonight.


 when you ask for advice and get it, I would follow it...just saying.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats on calling them in...


----------



## coyote

@ theduckmaster, called in another one tonight, however I setup just a little wrong which allowed a coyote to get in to 20yards and leave in seconds without me having time to swing for a shot. Lost opportunity this time but I am learning more everytime I set up in the timber now. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Statement retracted... Youngdon should be proud of me.


----------



## youngdon

^^?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

NVM...


----------



## Larry

coyote said:


> @ theduckmaster, called in another one tonight, however I setup just a little wrong which allowed a coyote to get in to 20yards and leave in seconds without me having time to swing for a shot. Lost opportunity this time but I am learning more everytime I set up in the timber now. Thanks for your advice.


Get that partner with a shtgun...75 yards downwind from the sound...SUPER WORK, you should be proud of your calling!


----------



## Larry

Try this one...if the timber can stand it. Go in deep. Force the yotes to take a single trai.

Keep it up...youll connect


----------



## Massey9895

I am totally going to agree with the other guys. My experience in the timber is that they come straight to it. However they may stop up to 30 yards away and check the noise out. One time I had two come in on a dead sprint and start jumping up the tree while they barked trying to get to the ecall! That was totally cool! 
Anyway back on track. Most of the time in the timber sit yourself so nothing should be sneaking up behind you and your set. 
They usually come hard and come fast!


----------



## Boxerboxer

The spot I'm in has plenty of trails crisscrossing the property, and 3 out of four times I found coyote scat/kills while scouting were along trails. However, cover isn't so thick that it's not easy going just about any direction. Does the advice about trails still hold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

